# Wwe



## katerina_98 (Jun 17, 2008)

I need an explanation of the correct usage of the following 2 codes

V762
V7231

Thanks
Kat


----------



## ndhight (Jun 17, 2008)

V76.2 is for a routine pap; special screening for malignant neoplams of the cervix. However, excludes the screening for the HPV.
V72.31 is for a routing gyno exam with or without the cervical pap smear.
So you would use the V76.2 when a patient comes in just for a cervical pap say that it was abnormal and had to come back. I would use the other for a full annual gyno workup either with or without the pap.
Hope that helps,


----------

